# In the market for wingers?



## Duck Dog Trainer (Jun 28, 2004)

You might remember my recent post about the Mark 1000. That is what I started with. I moved on to Bumper Boy 4-Shooters and Derby Doubles. I tried the bird baskets and found them to be a total waste of money. :? (And then they were stolen out of my shed with the 4wheeler etc?)  

So anyway, I?m in the market for a few wingers. We hand throw in training groups as of now. We?d like to start with manual launch that can be converted to electronic launch. Down here in Cajun Land, every Tom, Dick, and Harry makes wingers in their garage. These are the typical tripod slingshot looking things I see at hunt test. They have to be staked into the ground and all that. I?m not real interested in these.

I visited the Zinger website. I like the look of these. Can someone fill me in on similar types of Zinger style wingers. I?d like to know my options.

Also which brand is the better on the electronics side.

Thanks for your input.

Maybe I?ll come up with a Mark 1000BL. BL for bird launcher. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

Hop over to the product review board and you'll see way more information than you need on just about every type of winger. Take care.


----------



## Kevin Hannah (Jan 6, 2003)

Get a couple zingerwingers, you will not be disapointed at all.

Kevin


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

You can do no better than Gunners Up. They have full size as well as the new Son of a Gun "mini" launcher. The SOG tosses a bird just about (within 3-5 feet in distance) as far as the full size model, yet is compact enough to fit across your pick-up bed (instead of taking up the legnth of the bed) or in the back of an SUV.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

I LOVE my Zinger Wingers. I've only used them twice when training w/ a group, but had used some belonging to a friend before I bought my own.
I have the Dogtra electronics & the duck sound (you can use the "beep" attention getter too) is very realistic. Not knocking any other product, but I am just very happy with them.

M


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

Zinger winger and gunners up would be the 2 most popular choices, and all you need to do is ask yourself how much money you want to spend? The zinger is slightly better quality and you will pay for it heavily, with both throwing the same bird.


----------



## Duck Dog Trainer (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks for the input?

So far it seems that Zinger Winger and Gunners Up or the two brands to look into.
I did a Google search on Gunners Up and was not successful. I just got post on forums etc?

Does anyone have the link handy?


----------



## Norene S. (Feb 23, 2003)

Duck Dog Trainer said:


> Does anyone have the link handy?


Just bought our GUNNERS UP the end of November from Gundogs on Line:
http://www.gundogsonline.com/

Link to winger:
http://www.gundogsonline.com/Search.asp?strSearch=gunners+up&image1.x=7&image1.y=8

Norene S.
*NORDOM CHESAPEAKES*


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Duck Dog Trainer said:


> Thanks for the input?
> 
> So far it seems that Zinger Winger and Gunners Up or the two brands to look into.
> I did a Google search on Gunners Up and was not successful. I just got post on forums etc?
> ...


http://www.gunnersup.com/


----------



## Duck Dog Trainer (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks Norene and Greg


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

That was fast. Before I could post the link, there it is.
Give Rich Davis at GU a call and talk to him. He will set you up. If you interested in the Son of a Gun winger you will have to ask because it is not on the web site yet.


----------



## Ken Newcomb (Apr 18, 2003)

Actually the Son of a Gun is on their website now.

Same price as the full size model.


----------



## Chris Richards (Feb 25, 2005)

www.gundogsonline.com already has the son of a gun with free shipping!


----------



## Jeff Kolanski (Dec 9, 2005)

cdawg said:


> www.gundogsonline.com already has the son of a gun with free shipping!


This is correct, gundogsonline does infact have the son of a gun with free shipping. However, :evil: they claim that the retail price is $325.00, when infact, if you goto gunnersup.com, it actually costs $299.99. GunDogs Online then continues to say that you, the (trusting) customer, pays only $300.00 with free shipping. I think that this is VERY bad business!! :!: Why would a company lie to their customers :?: This just my opinion. Take it as you wish :wink:


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

O.K, so let me get this right? Gunners up charges 299.00 + $30.00 shipping and Gun dogs online charges $325.00 with free shipping. By my math it's still $4.00 cheaper buying from a retailer than the manufacturer, that's the problem?


----------



## Jeff Kolanski (Dec 9, 2005)

GU charges $299.99 + $20 for the SOG


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

If you go to the GU website they charge $30.00 for ground shipping in the U.S. Either way you gonna knock a retailer for making $6.00 over that the manufacturer charges?


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

His point is that they are misrepresenting the retail price. GU sets the retail price not the retailer. It's a big no-no to do that.


----------



## Jeff Kolanski (Dec 9, 2005)

Mike Peters-labguy23 said:


> It's a big no-no to do that.


Very well put!!  That is my point exactly!


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

So you guys telling me that every GU retailer sells the wingers for $299.00? I'm not sure myself, but I was wondering if GU makes it a suggested retail price or it's set in stone price? Either way I'm not going to get bent over $6.00


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Nobody else is advertising the retail price at $325 because that is illegal! It's not the $6, it's the *misrepresentation *of the suggested retail price. I am in a business that I hear all the time that our retail price is too low, well too bad that's where we set it, you can sell above retail just don't change it.


----------



## HighCottonKennels (Nov 10, 2005)

*Gunners Up Wingers*

Check out Waterdog Supply at www.hcwaterdogsupply.com they have both Gunners Up Wingers and GU new box launcher.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I agree with BADBULLGATOR on this one.

I spoke with Rich Davis at www.gunnersup.com and was impressed with the description of his SOG product. I need a winger to fit inside of a Suburban and small enough to also fit on an ATV.

I'll be buying the SOG model soon, through Rich Davis. By buying directly thru him, I feel that I will get better service, should the need arise.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

I have bought 3 Gunner's Up wingers through Gun Dog Supply. When I did have problems with one of them, I could not have gotten better service than I got from Gun Dog Supply. They were extermely courteous and helpful. They fixed the defective part and had it returned to me really fast.


----------

